# couples therapist RI MA



## crushed2x (Nov 14, 2021)

Looking for a couples therapist in RI or MA that knows the ropes. Any suggestions appreciated


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Get a polygraph first so you have a baseline of truth to work from.

Why waste money on someone who might enable your WWs lies when you can get the full story and decide if you even want to proceed.


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

Do not.


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

I live in Connecticut, on the Sound, if you ever want to grab a beer.


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

Do you think couples therapy is based on any hard science? Many therapists are morons. Same can be said for lawyers, my former profession.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

crushed2x said:


> Looking for a couples therapist in RI or MA that knows the ropes. Any suggestions appreciated


I will preface my comment by pointing out that I have a very low level counselling qualification. 

I often suggest counselling for a couple with relationship difficulties. But in your situation I am not sure that counselling would help, because if one partner is cheating and either doesn't feel their cheating is a big deal or refuses to acknowledge that they are cheating counselling as a couple has a limited chance of success.


----------



## crushed2x (Nov 14, 2021)

Megaforce said:


> I live in Connecticut, on the Sound, if you ever want to grab a beer.


im in


----------



## crushed2x (Nov 14, 2021)

anyone know a good polygraph place?


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

Ask the cops re polygraph.
Not sure how to get you my contact info.


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

Megaforce said:


> Ask the cops re polygraph.
> Not sure how to get you my contact info.


Oh, and, seriously, she is not going to submit to a poly, is she? Why would she?


----------



## crushed2x (Nov 14, 2021)

Megaforce said:


> Oh, and, seriously, she is not going to submit to a poly, is she? Why would she?


It was her day one rallying cry "i swear on my kids lives it wasn't physical, I will take a lie detector test" I said no need just let me see your phone. She said that will break your heart....shes already broken it, but I wouldn't mind pushing HER agenda and seeing if she a) caves or b) is flat out lying


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

crushed2x said:


> but I wouldn't mind pushing HER agenda and seeing if she a) caves or b) is flat out lying


?? didn't you say yesterday on your other thread that she already told you that she cheated? 
If so,what are you talking about in the above comment? what perverse (empty) satisfaction would you get out of it? I guess you haven't give up, haven't you?

After all this time you should be completely sure in your head that IS OVER, that she cheated, that she lied to you, that she's been with another dude, that you don't need crap crumbles from her. 
Dude; Give it up already, no need for the above statement you made. Think of her as DEAD. A dead love that you might carry somewhere within you for some time, but dead nonetheless.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Crushed... what are you doing? Counseling only works for people who actually want to save the relationship. She has no interest in going to counseling with you. She just wants you at home helping take care of the kids while she does whatever the f*ck she wants and with who she wants. Take that money and put a deposit on a new apartment and get away from her.


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

I bet it was physical. But, even if not, there must be some serious shyte on that phone, enough to prove betrayal. Betrayal is the important thing, not whether it actually went physical. The intent was there. If it was a bit early for sex, it would have inevitability happened. Maybe that 70 year old guy was out of Viagra.


----------

